# Bottle Jaw



## taylorm17 (May 4, 2014)

I think my sisters goat has bottle jaw. I am not sure thought. I know hardly anything about it. I will post pictures tomorrow if I can get a good one. She is starting to get a ball looking thing on her 'chin' kind of I guess. What should I do about it? What is it caused by? How serious is it (I mean should I be overly worried or...) Any other info I need to know or should know, PLEASE tell me! Thank you very much for ay help!


----------



## goatboy1973 (May 4, 2014)

I would either call the vet or get the goat to the vet ASAP.


----------



## Destine (May 4, 2014)

taylorm17 said:


> I think my sisters goat has bottle jaw. I am not sure thought. I know hardly anything about it. I will post pictures tomorrow if I can get a good one. She is starting to get a ball looking thing on her 'chin' kind of I guess. What should I do about it? What is it caused by? How serious is it (I mean should I be overly worried or...) Any other info I need to know or should know, PLEASE tell me! Thank you very much for ay help!


Hi taylor17, I think my goat has bottle jaw as well, from the research I'm doing at the moment it seems to be caused be a worm infestation, which confuses me can I only wormed the girls on the 20th of April 2014.. I did however find a site that had  a pic of it and I will try and refind the site for you to look at aswell.  Here it is https://www.extension.purdue.edu/extmedia/AS/AS-595-commonDiseases.pdf  hope this helps.. this is what my goat look like at the moment.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (May 4, 2014)

If this is bottle jaw.... You need to deworm ASAP! Contacting your vet would be a good idea at this point IMO. It is caused by a *SEVERE *worm infestation. Check the eyelids- she is probably anemic. I have never had to deal with it, but a friend who has sheep has. This is not something you want to wait around on! The goat can go down very quickly.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (May 4, 2014)

I would also be giving goat Nurti-Drench and probiotics, to help give her a boost. Is she under weight?


----------



## Destine (May 4, 2014)

Goat Whisperer said:


> I would also be giving goat Nurti-Drench and probiotics, to help give her a boost. Is she under weight?


Hi there, I am experiencing this problem at the moment as well. I spoke to the vet this morning and he said to redrench, but to use something different.. I live isolated and not sure what to do.. have rang local produce supplier which is 20k's away but they don't have any in stock. I'm very concerned.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (May 4, 2014)

Hope you can find something Destine! What dewormer did you use?


----------



## Destine (May 4, 2014)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Hope you can find something Destine! What dewormer did you use?


Caprimec  do you know this? have you had experience? or is it an Australian brand only?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (May 5, 2014)

I have never used Caprimec, I don't know much about it. Can you get a fecal run on your goat?


----------



## Roving Jacobs (May 5, 2014)

I've had a few cases of bottle jaw in older ewes and my protocol is to use a serious dewormer (prohibit works the best in my area but ask your vet) and give them a shot of iron and b complex vitamins right away.  This usually gets them back to normal within a week. I run a fecal also to make sure the worms are under control after treatment.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 5, 2014)

In my limited experience with bottle jaw, it doesn't really look like a "ball looking thing" to me.  It's more a loose, fluid filled sack that kinda hangs under the chin.  Maybe we simply have a different way of describing it, lol.  Is it solid feeling or soft and squishy?


----------



## taylorm17 (May 5, 2014)

Well the night I wrote this, she wasn't very cooperative so I got a better look today and got to feel it more. I was about to take pictures and I was trying to get it so you could see and then I moved it some how in the throwing of her head and....................... IT WAS A BEARD! I guess I was just freaking myself out and being over concerned since our boys died, but she does not have bottle jaw, she is growing a beard. I told the 'bad' news to my sister and she say with a shocked face (even more shocked than when I told her she might have bottle jaw) "I HAVE TO SHAVE IT OFF RIGHT NOW!!!!!" Here is a picture of her new 'facial hair' haha, but Sorry for concerning you all! I was so worried for a while. I gave them both a dose of ivermectin because it has been 4 weeks since the last time they had it. ALso I have safe guard for goats, but haven't used it yet. Which would you recommend, or could I use them both at different times of the year? Thanks. Sorry will get a pic in a second


----------



## taylorm17 (May 5, 2014)

Here is her cute little 'peach fuzz' as the girl would call it


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 5, 2014)

Well - that's just about the best problem to have, lol!  Glad it wasn't any worse.


----------



## Destine (May 7, 2014)

Thankyou for all your advise. I did speak to the vet on monday who said reworm, which I did. Now it is Wednesday and I don't see any change, she is still swollen in the face, jaw and throat and I can see she has lost a lot of condition, though she is still up eating, faecal looks normal (pelleted). If tomorrow brings no improvement I will take her in to the vet and do a faecal count and mayby also give a vitamin booster of some sort..  And I do Apologise for not responding sooner, but the power has been out. Again thankyou for all your help.

And the girl that started this thread taylorm17, how are your sisters goats doing are they better? Did she find out what was wrong with them?


----------



## taylorm17 (May 7, 2014)

taylorm17 said:


> Well the night I wrote this, she wasn't very cooperative so I got a better look today and got to feel it more. I was about to take pictures and I was trying to get it so you could see and then I moved it some how in the throwing of her head and....................... IT WAS A BEARD! I guess I was just freaking myself out and being over concerned since our boys died, but she does not have bottle jaw, she is growing a beard. I told the 'bad' news to my sister and she say with a shocked face (even more shocked than when I told her she might have bottle jaw) "I HAVE TO SHAVE IT OFF RIGHT NOW!!!!!" Here is a picture of her new 'facial hair' haha, but Sorry for concerning you all! I was so worried for a while. I gave them both a dose of ivermectin because it has been 4 weeks since the last time they had it. ALso I have safe guard for goats, but haven't used it yet. Which would you recommend, or could I use them both at different times of the year? Thanks. Sorry will get a pic in a second


 
Yeah, thanks, here is wat ACTUALLY happened. good luck with your goats.


----------



## Destine (May 7, 2014)

taylorm17 said:


> Yeah, thanks, here is wat ACTUALLY happened. good luck with your goats.


Great to hear your good news, so glad all is well.


----------



## bcnewe2 (May 9, 2014)

Bottle jaw is a sign of anemia which means your goat is pretty bad.  It is usually a symptom of barber pole worm ( Haemonchus contortus). I have had good luck with using Prohibit (lavamasole) or Cydectin.  What ever you do you need to do it quickly or you will lose your goat(s).
Now that's said, there is also something my lambs get called a milk goiter. I can't tell you how many people that think they know sheep show up here and tell me my sheep have bottle jaw. It is nothing like it.  It is fatty deposits that are on the neck where the neck and the jaw come together underneath. It is a sign of a healthy well fed lamb.
There really is a huge difference but you need to know what they both look like. 
Here is a pic of a milk goiter on a lamb.
Here is a goat with bottle jaw.
Hope that helps!


----------



## bcnewe2 (May 9, 2014)

Oops, missed the part about your goat growing a beard! Funny! Glad she is ok!


----------



## taylorm17 (May 9, 2014)

haha. Thanks for telling me the difference.


----------

